# Kohler engine ki61 carburator trouble



## hoghideman (May 14, 2011)

HI EVERBODY,I GOT A PROBLEM I CAN'T SEEM TO FIX ON MY KOHLER 7 HP MODEL K161 CARBURATOR. IT LEAKS GAS LIKE CRAZY. I HAVE REPLACE NEEDLE VALVE.SEAT. BABBLE GASKET AND BOWL GASKET. NEW FLOAT. I HAVE ADJUSTED FLOAT SEVERAL TIMES AS TOLD TO. THE FUEL LEAKS OUT THE CARB AT THE FILTER SIDE. THE ONLY WAY I CAN CONTROL IT IS BY CLOSING THE FUEL ADUSTMENT ON TOP OF CARB.I HAVE JUST ABOUT WORE THE THING OUT TAKING IT A PART. WHEN FUEL GETS TO THE BOWL IT STARTS RUNNING OUT THE CARB.NO WAY TO STOP IT. COULD THE FUEL ADJUSTMENT BE MY PROBLEM.SOMEBODY HELP!!!!!!!!! BY THE WAY ,I'M A NEW MEMBER AS OF TODAY. LIVE IN ALABAMA.RETIRED FIREFIGHTER. YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] HELP!!!!!!! Y'ALL HAVE A GREAT NIGHT


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome, with all that you have said, maybe the Carb has a crack in it? All I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

I"m not super familiar with em, but my guess would be one of those little plastic/rubber layers (gaskets?) in the carb itself when you take it apart. In the 2strokes i've done they gotta be put back together just right and those little rubber/plastic gasket things have to be on exactly correct.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome!!

When you set the float, did you check and see exactly when the fuel stops. By this I mean (if possible) carb is on the engine, setting fairly level. close fuel shut-off or pinch the line with vise-grips......remove the bowl, then turn the fuel back on, using your fingers push the float up till it stops. .....This will also tell you if your needle and seat ARE working and shows roughly how far the floats gotta go to shut it off.....This is how I set mine...

If you gotta remove the carb, you can still use this method, you'll just have to hold the carb or (likeI) hang it off something... Like I say, this will give you a birds eye-view of what's happening in there... process of elimination


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Replace the float it has a leak in it. Roger


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!! That is what ALL this is about, helpin each other! Glad ya gottit fixed.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ironmower said:


> Thanks for the reply!! That is what ALL this is about, helpin each other! Glad ya gottit fixed.


 
am i missing something, he was not the O.P. 

anyway hog

welcome to the forum, nice to see another alabama in here 

i was thinking the needle seat but not to sure


----------

